# Gesshin 6000s Video



## JBroida (Feb 22, 2015)

Got around to this one also... hope you enjoy:

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/sharpening-supplies/gesshin-6000s-stone.html

[video=youtube;_j_5Xefn_yM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_j_5Xefn_yM&list=PLDFBE69DEEB120691&index=15[/video]


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 22, 2015)

nice.


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 22, 2015)

Nice Jon!


----------



## labor of love (Feb 22, 2015)

Great video, as usual. Thanks!


----------



## Matus (Feb 22, 2015)

Jon, looks great and definitely faster than Gesshin 6000 seeing how fast the slurry gets dark. How much bite does the edge has compared to 6000?


----------



## JBroida (Feb 22, 2015)

about the same


----------

